# Who is all waiting for selection board results?



## Maverick (17 Sep 2004)

Anyone... anyone?

Bueller....Bueller?

lol

I heard september 15th was the selection board, anyone know when the phone calls go out? any info? ANYTHING...


 !!!Save Ferris!!!

Bueller...


----------



## x westie (17 Sep 2004)

My recruiter at the Reserve unit that i want to join said the if not contacted my mid Sept, he would rattle CF RC chain, to see where my application is progressing, I'm waiting, very patiently


----------



## Maverick (17 Sep 2004)

I'm talking Reg Force. Sorry i wasn't more detailed - to busy with jokes....   :-\


----------



## phalen (18 Sep 2004)

I'm waiting too, i heard another board was going to be held sept 25th, anyone know for sure when the next one is?
and do they run training over Christmas or do they take a few weeks off?


----------



## PARAMEDIC (18 Sep 2004)

hey mav
official word is the 25th of sept. got it from the horse's mouth.

we will get there soon enuf..
after sept the next one is in oct.

8 days left, hang in there


----------



## Bailey (18 Sep 2004)

Is Sept. 25th board meeting for all the trades? 
Sig. Opp. 215  (waiting patiently)


----------



## bigwig (18 Sep 2004)

I have been on the merrit list for 4 weeks now waiting for an opening in Infantry Reg Force.... I'm getting impatient.

Oh and to answer casus belli.... we do get christmas off for BMQ


----------



## Maverick (18 Sep 2004)

is that Christmas TILL New Years off? or just Christmas or wut?

Ya were gonna get there.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Sep 2004)

You will probably have about a two-week break in your training at Christmas. Enough time to go home and visit.


----------



## greener (19 Sep 2004)

I'm waiting for a call, board was Sept 15th for ATIS Tech. That's what the recruiters told me.


----------



## devoid (19 Sep 2004)

Mine was sent to Bordon... Don't know if thats the same thing or if it goes to selection after by I feel your waiting pains! :'(
going for Sig Op. reg force.


----------



## mazda3mazdaspeed (19 Sep 2004)

What trade is everyone waiting for? I am going Weapons Technician Reserves in Saint John, NB.


----------



## Shulaev (19 Sep 2004)

Yo Mav , rememer me I'm still waiting, i figure me and you will get in at the same time man


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (20 Sep 2004)

me too  for CELE


----------



## arctictern (20 Sep 2004)

I am going in for Combat Engineer... Hopefully! I am still awaiting the call. Anyone else going in for Combat Engineer that has got the call or is waiting for it?


----------



## Bailey (21 Sep 2004)

Man, are you sure they are going to meet September 25th. I never knew that the military would meet on a Saturday. ???


----------



## PARAMEDIC (21 Sep 2004)

well lets me put it this way ...expect to get calls after the 25th..

in any case be prepared. 

we will have fun when we get there.


----------



## bigwig (21 Sep 2004)

My recruiter told me that the selection board is for sure meeting this week sometime. He wasnt exactly sure what day though. 

So hopefully we all get our calls soon and we all do well in Sainte Jean. Hope to see you lads there!


----------



## PARAMEDIC (23 Sep 2004)

hey mav im going down to the RC on friday to get an upate, give them a face to remember when the offers come in  ;D (lol not that they already dont know me by name or the sound of my voice on the phone)
will update on the situation.


----------



## greener (23 Sep 2004)

I just called the CFRC Fredericton to confirm I had been merit listed and that my file had been sent to Borden for the Sept 15th board for ATIS Tech. It hasn't been. Since I had to redo my PT test, they were not able to proceed with other steps (background checks, not sure what else). So my file is not complete, and I am not merit listed. Note of caution to everyone applying now, if your PT test is the last thing on your agenda, don't assume once they get the results everything is done. They don't bother completing some tasks if they see you can't complete the test, so as not to put too much stress on the system.

The good news, "they" told me there maybe might be another board before Chirstmas. 3 boards per year. Lets hope my file is complete by then.


----------



## Shulaev (23 Sep 2004)

hmm not the first time i saw that happen here  , it just shows people ! stay on top of the recruiters! i also had a few snafus' with them should have been meritlisted 2 months ago , oh well keeping my fingers crossed , till then just get physically better .


----------



## Bailey (23 Sep 2004)

I was waiting, but not no more!!!  Got the call on Wednesday


----------



## Maverick (23 Sep 2004)

Bail what trade did you get yourcall for man? when you leaving and where? give us the details!!!

September 25th is a saturday? i thought it was a friday.... why wuld they sit on a saturday? somethings messed.... im gonna call them tomorrow morning and get us some hard facts, sick of this hear say cr@p.

I think me, PARAMEDIC and Shulaev are gonna be going together - so once one of us gets our call then were good i think...  when we get there my last name is Pendola but everyone calls me Maverick anyways so.. lol hopefully we can meet up and stick together.


----------



## Shaynelle (23 Sep 2004)

Try waiting for three years, and then being told in April the selection board meets September 15th, and that is when your fate will be determined, when you are QL5 qualified in the Reserves for the same trade in Reg. Force AND the trade is "code red", paying bonus.

This is hubby who's been waiting; I have to admit he's more patient than me, I would have told them to shove it at least two years ago!  

Recruiting in Vancouver still hasn't heard anything from the selection committee...


----------



## devoid (24 Sep 2004)

Well I found out I missed this Septembers selection but that there is another on in Oct... :crybaby:


----------



## Maverick (24 Sep 2004)

OK!!!

Put away all the crap you think you know and listen up!

I called this morning and talked to a clerk who handles the files and he says, that the selection board has met already and made there decisions, the skilled trades a.k.a "stress" trades as he mentioned are being called first for there basic training, and that NO artillery, combat engineers or infantry have been contacted yet in all of canada, they will be the last people to be called. He said that if i dont get my call for 031 Reg force Infantry by this thursday then to call him, i suggest everyone do the same. This is a canada wide selection board obviously and is the only one till late January, you miss this one, your sitting for a while.

so good luck to us all in the upcoming days.

These are the facts! Good luck!

Mav


----------



## bigwig (24 Sep 2004)

Well thats the best news I have heard in a while. I was thinking to myself today I had to sit out an extrea month, so this is a breath of fresh air. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (26 Sep 2004)

They called me yesterday offering me a job.  I'm heading to St-Jean on october 12th, which leave me with 2 weeks to get ready.

Don't give up people.  It might come sooner than you expect.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (26 Sep 2004)

congrats fog patrol 

dont want to sound like a jerk, but I feel that a lot of people would benefit if you stated in your post about which trade you going for so that all people waiting for that trade will get a headsup knowing that they maybe called soon. After this long wait a lot of people will surely be irate about hearing saying they got the call, many may not have read your earlier posts about which trade you were applying for. Sorry didnt mean to single you out.

I believe this would be a nice format for peolpe to follow and it might relieve some anxiety for people waiting.

"got the call for my trade 031 infantry getting sworn in....leave for bmq on..."

neways congratulations and have fun

you deserve it


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (26 Sep 2004)

Infantry, but im doing my training in french.  I don't know if the english and french selections are done at the same time or not.


----------



## Goober (26 Sep 2004)

I'm still waiting, not sure if I made the september selection deadline. My medical and interview were complete on Sept 9th, and my physical was complete Sept 13th.

I'm waiting for reg force infantry.


----------



## Shulaev (27 Sep 2004)

ATTA BOY MAV way to find out the truth , yes i know theres a lot of bollocks going around people but i cant stress enough to stay on top of the recruiters . Hmm  I also think that Para Mav and I will get in at the same time , haha u can call me ICEMAN !!!!!!! Paramedic can be Goose . Enough of that shit , anyways good luck to everyone people looks like it the final stretch for some of us , this week is crunch time . Cheers . PS Like the screen name my last name is SHULAEV 031 INFANTRY HOOAH!


----------



## arctictern (27 Sep 2004)

Shulaev said:
			
		

> haha u can call me ICEMAN !!!!!!! Paramedic can be Goose .




Poor guy, Goose dies.


----------



## Kevin_B (27 Sep 2004)

I'm waiting for either armour or infantry job offers (reg force) but I was merit listed on Sept 20 so I guess I missed the infantry selection   :crybaby:

Anyone know when they select for armour? Thats my first choice.


----------



## Shulaev (27 Sep 2004)

Fine I'll be Goose although I aint going out like a punk  :threat: , good luck to all fellas .


----------



## PARAMEDIC (27 Sep 2004)

Lol Im goose coz I have already been taken out of the equation. :'(

Turns out i may not be getting in till may of next year. security clearance hasn't come back yet according to the clerk and this was done almost six months back. This is a really hard pill to swallow especially at this time.

have fun guys work hard , I'll catch up with ya'll when i do get my call..whenever that maybe.

I have a good mind of telling them to stick the job where the sun dont shine..when they eventually say are you still interested :threat:


----------



## Maverick (28 Sep 2004)

Well Maverick is definately a go!

Iceman is definately shulaev as we'll be competing for the best of the best lol

Goose is definately paramedic as he will be missed with his unfortunate demise but he will be never be forgotten and someday resurected and turned into Viper.... but thats a different story... lol


"I feel the need.... the need for speed."

read Shulaev's post to read more about my dates- "GOT THE CALL 2:30PM"


----------



## Shulaev (28 Sep 2004)

haha definetely highway to the danger zone yo


----------



## bigwig (28 Sep 2004)

Hey you're forgetting me!


----------



## Shulaev (28 Sep 2004)

how can I forget Bigwig , we're going to the same joint after basic  8)


----------



## Butters (28 Sep 2004)

I got my call last wensday... Infantry


----------



## CL84 (30 Sep 2004)

I got the call as well, for infantry reg force with rcr. I'll be leaving on train from kitchener ontario oct 31st to st jean Quebec!!  HORRAY lol finally, I can't wait to start, I am very happy about this haha. I start my bmq nov 2nd, so I guess I'll be with you guys as well....we need some sort of meeting system...hmm....ill be the dude wearin a top hat with a giant feather in it and wearing a fur coat.. jk..its an idea  :dontpanic:
cant wait!!!!!


----------



## JBP (30 Sep 2004)

Has anyone been called/hired for RESERVE Infantry???

I haven't been called yet but the recruiter said sometimes Reserve comes AFTER Reg force (no Duh!)...

*Hoping*

 :'(


----------



## PARAMEDIC (1 Oct 2004)

waaaaaaaaaaahhahaaaaa  :crybaby: dammit, dammit all to hell  > ....hhahahaa congrats all looks im gonna be here till may of next year if things dont go smoothly and most prolly they wont :'(

Enjoy  yourselves  work hard play harder never quit ...coz im not quitting yet, so i'll see ya'll when I get there. 

If anyone thinks of quitting :threat:, think that para coulda used your spot if ya quit, so make the best of it ...make me proud  ;D

Proud of you guys already.

Work hard and enjoy it You deserve it.


----------



## Maverick (1 Oct 2004)

proud of ya man. way to stick it!
take it as a vacation to think and work at it. 

i will definately keep in touch man!


----------



## devoid (7 Oct 2004)

has there been any word on selection for Oct. like a date to expect them to meet? Just hope i make it in this year!! I'm going REG. 215 but I'm still waiting on my medical so I can be added to the merit list... 1month 2weeks since it was sent... I call the recruiter every week...


----------



## koach (7 Oct 2004)

The last board for Reg F NCM's has taken place and offers have been coming out.  The boards are still once every 6 weeks so if you did not get an offer this time, you may get selected in November.

The board for Reg F Officers will be held in the next couple of weeks.  This board will not be for all trades so you may want to contact your recruiting centre to see when the board for your trade is being held.

Just a reminder.  The Primary Reserve does not have national boards so none of the above applies.


----------



## devoid (8 Oct 2004)

thanks for the info about the next board meet, My friend also applying has to wait to next year for Inf. but I was told Sig NCM is still open..... Any Info on an exact date for that meeting? (must make weekly call to recruiting office and Medical)


----------



## sigops (8 Oct 2004)

I've waited for 1 year and two months and kept calling every other day to go in as a signal operator (215)
One day last week i called and they said we don't know, you'll just have to wait. I think they got tired of me calling and a couple of hours later they told me that I'm going into sigops next sunday. now of course i agreed to the terms and said yes because I've waited long enough. But when i first sign up i was told because of my background i was going to get in no more then a few months.  Everytime i would call i would be told this, that i was going in, in another month or so.  then about 5-6 months ago i was told i was selected, so i did the obvious thing and quit my job and worked out full time until about two months ago when i got discourage again almost giving up on the army life.  Which brings me up till today, I'm leaving in a few. but just got the call last week.  They told me no matter what you are going to get in, but it might take a while. That is true. I think i only got in by fluke anyway, my friends that sign up with me at the same time are still waiting though, they had also taken the same trade and has the same background as far as college and jobs go. I would just like to say never give up the time will come.


----------



## Shaynelle (13 Oct 2004)

sigops said:
			
		

> I've waited for 1 year and two months and kept calling every other day to go in as a signal operator (215)
> One day last week i called and they said we don't know, you'll just have to wait. I think they got tired of me calling and a couple of hours later they told me that I'm going into sigops next sunday.



Out of curiousity, what CFRC were you dealing with sigops?


----------



## arctictern (13 Oct 2004)

I am still waiting for my call for 043. I hate it so much how they just leave us out of the loop.


----------



## Cyanri (15 Oct 2004)

Ok after reading these 2 topics it is now my understanding that offers are only given twice a year?  I just missed the october one.  So this means I will be waiting till next year?


----------



## hammerz (15 Oct 2004)

I just spoke with CFRC, and have received notice that i am to attend the Navy selection board on the west coast. I asked them if I wasn't able to attend or wanted to wait for my Army selection board which meets later than the Navy, could I do this? I was told that if I choose not to attend the Navy selection board, my file would be placed on hold for six months, thereby eliminating any chance of being selected for Infantry or Armour, which i choose ahead of the Navy. ???


----------



## Griswald DME (15 Oct 2004)

hammerz said:
			
		

> I just spoke with CFRC, and have received notice that i am to attend the Navy selection board on the west coast. I asked them if I wasn't able to attend or wanted to wait for my Army selection board which meets later than the Navy, could I do this? I was told that if I choose not to attend the Navy selection board, my file would be placed on hold for six months, thereby eliminating any chance of being selected for Infantry or Armour, which i choose ahead of the Navy. ???



Thats BS man, I'm sorry to hear this.  They obviously want to fill Navy positions at the moment, crappy they are pressuring you into it.


----------



## Goober (25 Oct 2004)

I just called the CFRC Sydney, where my app is being processed, and was told I will be merit listed this week, as soon as the paper file gets in the hands of the Lt. I asked what happens next, and they said the selection board is sitting on Nov. 5th, and I may or may not get a call soon there after for a job offer. I selected infantry as my 1st choice.

Hopefully I'll hear from them soon.


----------



## JBP (27 Oct 2004)

Well folks, some good news! I was told today I am merit listed so to speak and they are just waiting for the next swear-in/newbie date for my intended unit (Lincoln and Welland Reserve Regiment) which is in beginning of Jan most likely. Told me he'd email me the exact date and/or as close to it for a timeframe as he could, then just wait for the offer of employment call!!!

Good luck to you all in the next while

Joe
Relived+Excited+Ready to Go!
 >


----------



## jarko (27 Oct 2004)

I got merit listed today so what selection board should i expect to get on? Approx. How long or when do you think i will be Hired?? I chose Reg 031


----------



## JBP (28 Oct 2004)

As far as I can tell and know, being "merit listed" means you've already been through a selection board and now they're just waiting for the next swear-in. I have no real clue when that would be for Reg Force but I keep being told by the recruiter I'm talking to (A Capt in Hamilton RC) that the date for reserve R031 is January.

Good luck!


----------



## annemarielyman (28 Oct 2004)

My husband just completed his medical, interview and CFAT on Oct.27 in London, his PT is on Nov. 12 and he was told that he will be up for the army selection board on January 5. They also informed him that there is a selection board meeting on Nov. 5.  He is going in as 411-Vehicle Tech (skilled). Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Goober (28 Oct 2004)

Recruit Joe said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell and know, being "merit listed" means you've already been through a selection board and now they're just waiting for the next swear-in. I have no real clue when that would be for Reg Force but I keep being told by the recruiter I'm talking to (A Capt in Hamilton RC) that the date for reserve R031 is January.
> 
> Good luck!



I believe merit listed means your application was approved, and now you are listed in the military's job bank, and every 6 weeks, there is a selection board that sits, and they get X amount of positions they must fill, and they take people from the job bank.

I was merit listed this week and I asked my CFRC whats next, they said I have to wait for the next selection board to see if I get picked then. If I don't, I have to wait till the next one, and so on and so forth. I chose 031.


----------



## Bograt (28 Oct 2004)

Could someone please nudge me when the air board meets? I feel like I am waiting for a bus on a cold dark night. November 17-18th. tick, tick, tick tick, tick, tick, tick, tick, tick,


----------



## CL84 (28 Oct 2004)

The night only gets colder. Just keep yourself busy, stay positive and hurry up and wait like everyone else. 

Good luck.


----------



## jarko (28 Oct 2004)

Goober said:
			
		

> I believe merit listed means your application was approved, and now you are listed in the military's job bank, and every 6 weeks, there is a selection board that sits, and they get X amount of positions they must fill, and they take people from the job bank.
> 
> I was merit listed this week and I asked my CFRC whats next, they said I have to wait for the next selection board to see if I get picked then. If I don't, I have to wait till the next one, and so on and so forth. I chose 031.



Do you know whats the time difference between the selection board and the people on the merit list?? For example list of people who will be selected on Nov.5th where merit listed on for example  August (3 month difference) ??? Something like that on average??


----------



## Goober (29 Oct 2004)

Well I only know what they told me, and the recruiting center said once your merit listed, your name will be on the list that the next selection board will have. So for example, if your merit listed Nov 1st, you'll be on the list that the Nov 5th seleciton board will have.

If anyone who is actually in the know can verify this or not, please post. But this is what I was told by my recruiting officer. (everything except the example, I used that to clearify only)


----------



## Griswald DME (29 Oct 2004)

Yah, I've been merit listed for months now, at least four or five and I'm still waiting.   Your position varies according to who comes and goes on the merit list, one day your #1, another day your #19, depending on who else applies that is more qualified than you.


----------



## mony (30 Oct 2004)

Does anyone know the exact date the selection is going to be held in November????

I applied for 43 Aerospace engineering. is it possible to find out how many positions are still open.  ;D

THNKZ


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (4 Nov 2004)

ALL DEO BOARDS
DATE:  Nov 8 - Nov 24


----------



## MdB (4 Nov 2004)

Could you tell us what is your source?

Thx.


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (5 Nov 2004)

good question. you can call any cfrc and ask them directly about dEO board dates.


----------



## MdB (5 Nov 2004)

Well, thanks! I thought CFRCs wouldn't know it. I finally decided to ask it while in interview... that's coming soon, 24th!!


----------



## Griswald DME (5 Nov 2004)

Should you also be able to find out from the CFRC how many openings in your trade?


----------



## MdB (5 Nov 2004)

I dunno. But I don't worry, Inf. officer MOC is open. They need more candidates than what they can get in IMHO.


----------



## jarko (5 Nov 2004)

I called my recruiting center (Toronto) and tried to ask them how many openings there are for the 031 and they told me they are not allowed to tell me. WTF??


----------



## Griswald DME (5 Nov 2004)

I've heard the same thing here in Vancouver, but I've spoke with others in Ottawa who found out easily how many openings for their trade.  I'm a bit miffed some recruiting centres will tell you and others won't.


----------



## Goober (8 Nov 2004)

Well the board sat last friday, and the calls should be coming out. If anyone gets a call, post here so we can all be envious of you


----------



## Goober (19 Nov 2004)

I just got my call today.. but I missed it doh! Called back and got the voice mail... They might be out for lunch I guess, its almost noon.


----------



## devoid (19 Nov 2004)

got the call 215 reg force!


----------

